# كيفية تحويل الطاقة الشمسية



## الساحر (20 يناير 2010)

يمكن تحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربائية وطاقة حرارية من خلال آليتي التحويل الكهروضوئية والتحويل الحراري للطاقة الشمسية ويقصد بالتحويل الكهروضوئية تحويل الإشعاع الشمسي أو الضوئي مباشرة إلى طاقة كهربائية بوساطة الخلايا الشمسية ( الكهروضوئية ) ، وكما هو معلوم هناك بعض المواد التي تقوم بعملية التحويل الكهروضوئية تدعى اشتباه الموصلات كالسيليسيون والجرمانيوم وغيرها . وقد تم اكتشاف هذه الظاهرة من قبل بعض علماء الفيزياء في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي حيث وجدوا أن الضوء يستطيع تحرير الإلكترونات من بعض المعادن كما عرفوا أن الضوء الأزرق له قدرة أكبر من الضوء الأصفر على تحرير الإلكترونات وهكذا . وقد نال العالم اينشتاين جائزة نوبل في عام 1921م لاستطاعته تفسير هذه الظاهرة . 

وقد تم تصنيع نماذج كثيرة من الخلايا الشمسية تستطيع إنتاج الكهرباء بصورة علمية وتتميز الخلايا الشمسية بأنها لا تشمل أجزاء أو قطع متحركة، وهي لا تستهلك وقوداً ولا تلوث الجو وحياتها طويلة ولا تتطلب إلا القليل من الصيانة. ويتحقق أفضل استخدام لهذه التقنية تحت تطبيقات وحدة الإشعاع الشمسي ( وحدة شمسية ) أي بدون مركزات أو عدسات ضوئية ولذا يمكن تثبيتها على أسطح المباني ليستفاد منه في إنتاج الكهرباء وتقدر عادة كفاءتها بحوالي 20% أما الباقي فيمكن الاستفادة منه في توفير الحرارة للتدفئة وتسخين المياه . كما تستخدم الخلايا الشمسية في تشغيل نظام الاتصالات المختلفة وفي إنارة الطرق والمنشآت وفي ضخ المياه وغيرها . 

أما التحويل الحراري للطاقة الشمسية فيعتمد على تحويل الإشعاع الشمسي إلى طاقة حرارية عن طريق المجمعات ( الأطباق ) الشمسية والمواد الحرارية.فإذا تعرض جسم داكن اللون ومعزول إلى الإشعاع الشمسي فإنه يمتص الإشعاع وترتفع درجة حرارته. يستفاد من هذه الحرارة في التدفئة والتبريد وتسخين المياه وتوليد الكهرباء وغيرها . وتعد تطبيقات السخانات الشمسية هي الأكثر انتشاراً في مجال التحويل الحراري للطاقة الشمسية . يلي ذلك من حيث الأهمية المجففات الشمسية التي يكثر استخدامها في تجفيف بعض المحاصيل الزراعية مثل التمور وغيرها كذلك يمكن الاستفادة من الطاقة الحرارية في طبخ الطعام ، حيث أن هناك أبحاث تجري في هذا المجال لإنتاج معدات للطهي تعمل داخل المنزل بدلا من تكبد مشقة الجلوس تحت أشعة الشمس أثناء الطهي .

ورغم أن الطاقة الشمسية قد أخذت تتبوأ مكانة هامة ضمن البدائل المتعلقة بالطاقة المتجددة إلا أن مدى الاستفادة منها يرتبط بوجود أشعة الشمس طيلة وقت الاستخدام أسوة بالطاقة التقليدية. وعليه يبدو أن المطلوب من تقنيات بعد تقنية وتطوير التحويل الكهربائي والحراري للطاقة الشمسية هو تقنية تخزين تلك الطاقة للاستفادة منها أثناء فترة احتجاب الإشعاع الشمسي. وهناك عدة طرق تقنية لتخزين الطاقة الشمسية تشمل التخزين الحراري الكهربائي والميكانيكي والكيميائي والمغناطيسي. وتعد بحوث تخزين الطاقة الشمسية من أهم مجالات التطوير اللازمة في تطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية وانتشارها على مدى واسع، حيث أن الطاقة الشمسية رغم أنها متوفرة إلا أنها ليست في متناول اليد وليست مجانية بالمعني المفهوم. فسعرها الحقيقي عبارة عن المعدات المستخدمة لتحويلها من طاقة كهرومغناطيسية إلى طاقة كهربائية أو حرارية . وكذلك تخزينها إذا دعت الضرورة . ورغم أن هذه التكاليف حالياً تفوق تكلفة إنتاج الطاقة التقليدية إلا أنها لا تعطي صورة كافية عن مستقبلها بسبب أنها أخذة في الانخفاض المتواصل بفضل البحوث الجارية والمستقبلية . 
بما أن الطاقة الشمسية تعتبر من المجالات والتخصصات العلمية الحديثة حيث يعود تاريخ الاهتمام بالطاقة الشمسية كمصدر للطاقة في بداية الثلاثينات حيث تركز التفكير حين ذاك علي إيجاد مواد وأجهزة قادرة على تحويل طاقة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربائية وقد تم اكتشاف مادة تسمى السيليسيوم التي تتأثر مقاومتها الكهربائية بمجرد تعرضها للضوء وقد كان هذا الاكتشاف بمحض الصدفة حيث أن أساس البحث كان لإيجاد مادة مقاومتها الكهربائية عالية لغرض تمديد كابلات للاتصالات في قاع المحيط الأطلسي. 
واخذ الاهتمام بهذه الظاهرة يتطور حتى بداية الخمسينات حين تم تطوير شرائح عالية القوة عن مادة السليكون تم وضعها بأشكال وأبعاد هندسية معينة وقادرة على تحويل أشعة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربائية بكفاءة تحويل (6?) ولكن كانت التكلفة عالية جداً ، هذا وقد كان أول استخدام للألواح الشمسية المصنعة من مادة السليكون في مجال الاتصالات في المناطق النائية ثم استخدامها لتزويد الأقمار الصناعية بالطاقة الكهربائية حيث تقوم الشمس بتزويد الأقمار الصناعية بالطاقة الكهربائية حيث تكون الشمس ساطعة لمدة (24) ساعة في اليوم ولازالت تستخدم حتى يومنا هذا ولكن بكفاءة تحويل تصل إلى ( 16?) وعمر افتراضي يتجاوز العشرين عاماً. 
ثم تلت فترة الخمسينات والستينات فترة مهمة أخرى في مجال الاهتمام بالطاقة الشمسية كمصدر بديل للطاقة وفي النصف الثاني للسبعينات حينما أعلن العرب حظر تصدير النفط إلى الغرب بدأت دول عديدة تعطي اهتمام بالغ بالطاقة الشمسية واستخدامها وقد أثمرت هذه الفترة في نشر وتطور تكنولوجيا الطاقة الشمسية حيث انتشر استخدامها في مجالات عديدة مثل: الاتصالات - والنقل - والإنارة ... وغيرها ، وقد أصبحت الطاقة الكهربائية المولدة من الشمس في المناطق التي تكون فيها الطاقة الشمسية عالية مثل اليمن تنافس المصادر التقليدية للطاقة من ناحية التكلفة الاقتصادية ويتطلب ذلك تصميم أنظمة الطاقة الشمسية المتكاملة لتوليد وخزن الكهرباء ومن ثم تحويلها من تيار مستمر إلى تيار متردد مثل الكهرباء التي نستخدمها في منازلنا جميعاً ، ويبقى الدور المهم في كيفية نشر المعارف العلمية والتطبيقية بأهمية الطاقة الشمسية بين أوساط الطلاب في المرحلة الجامعية فما فوق وكيفية تطوير ونقل التكنولوجيا بأساليب سهلة وتكلفة اقتصادية ممكنة بحيث تساهم في حل بعض المشكلات الناجمة عن نقص الطاقة.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 يناير 2010)

معلومات مفيدة ..


----------



## محمد البطوش1 (23 يونيو 2010)

معلومات مفيدة


----------



## المهندس علي مصطفى (9 يوليو 2010)

انها معلومات قيمة في هذا المجال 
هل استطيع الحصول على مخطط لانتاج وحدة انتاج طاقة شمسية مع المعلومات في المنزل ؟


----------



## علي_عراق (9 يوليو 2010)

المشكلة هي في السعر المرتفع للخلايا الشمسية والبطاريات


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 يوليو 2010)

إلى المهندس علي مصطفى 
يمكنك الحصول على ما تريد من معلومات ضمن ما طلبت عند دخولك إلى دروس الطاقة المتجددة .......... ابحث عنها وستجدها غنية بأجوبة على أسئلتك ..


----------



## المهندس علي مصطفى (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخ عصام و شكرا للسادة القائمين على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ehsansabah (9 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ عصام نور الدين 
كم هي الكلفة التقديرية لبناء solar energy off grid 3kw لبيت وهل يجب مثلا شراء ثلاجة تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية او ان الطاقة التي تولدها الخلايا كافية لبدء التشغيل وانت تعلم ان هذه الاجهزة تسحب تيار عالي في بدايه الاشتغال(دون الاعتماد على الطاقة المخزونة في البطاريه اي اعتمادا على توليد الخلايا الشمسية وتحويلها الى تيار متناوب 220 فولت ) لاسيما اذا كانت الثلاجة كبيرة وتسحب تيار في بداية الاشتغال مقداره 11 امبير وتستقر على تيار 1,5 امبير.
افيدنا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mazien (9 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الشرح الموجود عن الطاقة الشمسية جيد وممتاز واتمنى ان انجز هذا العمل معتمدا على نفسي ارجو من الاخ الساحر ان يدلنا على كيفية الحصول على هذه المواد التي ذكرها هل تباح في المحلات العادية ام لها محلات خاصة بها لانني اريد ان اقوم بعمل لوح شمسي بمجهودي الخاص لان اسعار الالواح الشمسية عندنا في الخليج نار نار لاكن لااجد من يدلني على المواد المستخدمة او اين اجدها وشكرا على الموضوع الجيد والمشوق


----------



## عبدالله البراك (16 مايو 2011)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## shimaa magdy (9 يونيو 2013)

thnx


----------



## abdullah20000 (15 مارس 2014)

الساحر قال:


> يمكن تحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربائية وطاقة حرارية من خلال آليتي التحويل الكهروضوئية والتحويل الحراري للطاقة الشمسية ويقصد بالتحويل الكهروضوئية تحويل الإشعاع الشمسي أو الضوئي مباشرة إلى طاقة كهربائية بوساطة الخلايا الشمسية ( الكهروضوئية ) ، وكما هو معلوم هناك بعض المواد التي تقوم بعملية التحويل الكهروضوئية تدعى اشتباه الموصلات كالسيليسيون والجرمانيوم وغيرها . وقد تم اكتشاف هذه الظاهرة من قبل بعض علماء الفيزياء في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي حيث وجدوا أن الضوء يستطيع تحرير الإلكترونات من بعض المعادن كما عرفوا أن الضوء الأزرق له قدرة أكبر من الضوء الأصفر على تحرير الإلكترونات وهكذا . وقد نال العالم اينشتاين جائزة نوبل في عام 1921م لاستطاعته تفسير هذه الظاهرة . وقد تم تصنيع نماذج كثيرة من الخلايا الشمسية تستطيع إنتاج الكهرباء بصورة علمية وتتميز الخلايا الشمسية بأنها لا تشمل أجزاء أو قطع متحركة، وهي لا تستهلك وقوداً ولا تلوث الجو وحياتها طويلة ولا تتطلب إلا القليل من الصيانة. ويتحقق أفضل استخدام لهذه التقنية تحت تطبيقات وحدة الإشعاع الشمسي ( وحدة شمسية ) أي بدون مركزات أو عدسات ضوئية ولذا يمكن تثبيتها على أسطح المباني ليستفاد منه في إنتاج الكهرباء وتقدر عادة كفاءتها بحوالي 20% أما الباقي فيمكن الاستفادة منه في توفير الحرارة للتدفئة وتسخين المياه . كما تستخدم الخلايا الشمسية في تشغيل نظام الاتصالات المختلفة وفي إنارة الطرق والمنشآت وفي ضخ المياه وغيرها . أما التحويل الحراري للطاقة الشمسية فيعتمد على تحويل الإشعاع الشمسي إلى طاقة حرارية عن طريق المجمعات ( الأطباق ) الشمسية والمواد الحرارية.فإذا تعرض جسم داكن اللون ومعزول إلى الإشعاع الشمسي فإنه يمتص الإشعاع وترتفع درجة حرارته. يستفاد من هذه الحرارة في التدفئة والتبريد وتسخين المياه وتوليد الكهرباء وغيرها . وتعد تطبيقات السخانات الشمسية هي الأكثر انتشاراً في مجال التحويل الحراري للطاقة الشمسية . يلي ذلك من حيث الأهمية المجففات الشمسية التي يكثر استخدامها في تجفيف بعض المحاصيل الزراعية مثل التمور وغيرها كذلك يمكن الاستفادة من الطاقة الحرارية في طبخ الطعام ، حيث أن هناك أبحاث تجري في هذا المجال لإنتاج معدات للطهي تعمل داخل المنزل بدلا من تكبد مشقة الجلوس تحت أشعة الشمس أثناء الطهي .ورغم أن الطاقة الشمسية قد أخذت تتبوأ مكانة هامة ضمن البدائل المتعلقة بالطاقة المتجددة إلا أن مدى الاستفادة منها يرتبط بوجود أشعة الشمس طيلة وقت الاستخدام أسوة بالطاقة التقليدية. وعليه يبدو أن المطلوب من تقنيات بعد تقنية وتطوير التحويل الكهربائي والحراري للطاقة الشمسية هو تقنية تخزين تلك الطاقة للاستفادة منها أثناء فترة احتجاب الإشعاع الشمسي. وهناك عدة طرق تقنية لتخزين الطاقة الشمسية تشمل التخزين الحراري الكهربائي والميكانيكي والكيميائي والمغناطيسي. وتعد بحوث تخزين الطاقة الشمسية من أهم مجالات التطوير اللازمة في تطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية وانتشارها على مدى واسع، حيث أن الطاقة الشمسية رغم أنها متوفرة إلا أنها ليست في متناول اليد وليست مجانية بالمعني المفهوم. فسعرها الحقيقي عبارة عن المعدات المستخدمة لتحويلها من طاقة كهرومغناطيسية إلى طاقة كهربائية أو حرارية . وكذلك تخزينها إذا دعت الضرورة . ورغم أن هذه التكاليف حالياً تفوق تكلفة إنتاج الطاقة التقليدية إلا أنها لا تعطي صورة كافية عن مستقبلها بسبب أنها أخذة في الانخفاض المتواصل بفضل البحوث الجارية والمستقبلية . بما أن الطاقة الشمسية تعتبر من المجالات والتخصصات العلمية الحديثة حيث يعود تاريخ الاهتمام بالطاقة الشمسية كمصدر للطاقة في بداية الثلاثينات حيث تركز التفكير حين ذاك علي إيجاد مواد وأجهزة قادرة على تحويل طاقة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربائية وقد تم اكتشاف مادة تسمى السيليسيوم التي تتأثر مقاومتها الكهربائية بمجرد تعرضها للضوء وقد كان هذا الاكتشاف بمحض الصدفة حيث أن أساس البحث كان لإيجاد مادة مقاومتها الكهربائية عالية لغرض تمديد كابلات للاتصالات في قاع المحيط الأطلسي. واخذ الاهتمام بهذه الظاهرة يتطور حتى بداية الخمسينات حين تم تطوير شرائح عالية القوة عن مادة السليكون تم وضعها بأشكال وأبعاد هندسية معينة وقادرة على تحويل أشعة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربائية بكفاءة تحويل (6?) ولكن كانت التكلفة عالية جداً ، هذا وقد كان أول استخدام للألواح الشمسية المصنعة من مادة السليكون في مجال الاتصالات في المناطق النائية ثم استخدامها لتزويد الأقمار الصناعية بالطاقة الكهربائية حيث تقوم الشمس بتزويد الأقمار الصناعية بالطاقة الكهربائية حيث تكون الشمس ساطعة لمدة (24) ساعة في اليوم ولازالت تستخدم حتى يومنا هذا ولكن بكفاءة تحويل تصل إلى ( 16?) وعمر افتراضي يتجاوز العشرين عاماً. ثم تلت فترة الخمسينات والستينات فترة مهمة أخرى في مجال الاهتمام بالطاقة الشمسية كمصدر بديل للطاقة وفي النصف الثاني للسبعينات حينما أعلن العرب حظر تصدير النفط إلى الغرب بدأت دول عديدة تعطي اهتمام بالغ بالطاقة الشمسية واستخدامها وقد أثمرت هذه الفترة في نشر وتطور تكنولوجيا الطاقة الشمسية حيث انتشر استخدامها في مجالات عديدة مثل: الاتصالات - والنقل - والإنارة ... وغيرها ، وقد أصبحت الطاقة الكهربائية المولدة من الشمس في المناطق التي تكون فيها الطاقة الشمسية عالية مثل اليمن تنافس المصادر التقليدية للطاقة من ناحية التكلفة الاقتصادية ويتطلب ذلك تصميم أنظمة الطاقة الشمسية المتكاملة لتوليد وخزن الكهرباء ومن ثم تحويلها من تيار مستمر إلى تيار متردد مثل الكهرباء التي نستخدمها في منازلنا جميعاً ، ويبقى الدور المهم في كيفية نشر المعارف العلمية والتطبيقية بأهمية الطاقة الشمسية بين أوساط الطلاب في المرحلة الجامعية فما فوق وكيفية تطوير ونقل التكنولوجيا بأساليب سهلة وتكلفة اقتصادية ممكنة بحيث تساهم في حل بعض المشكلات الناجمة عن نقص الطاقة.


على تقديم هذا الموضوع الجيدشكرا جزيلا لكم على تقديم هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## meto101 (21 يونيو 2014)

موضوع اكثر من رائع وفقك الله ..بصراحة الموضوع شيق جدا وانا بعمل بحث عن تشغيل جهاز التكييف الاسبليت بواسطة الطاقة المتجددة واعتقد اني ممكن استفاد من الخلايا الشمسية ولكن ازاي اقدر اخزن الطاقة بعد اختفاء اشعة الشمس؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد19775 (4 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله بك


----------



## smin Ahmed (6 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (17 يونيو 2020)

جزاك الله كل خير الجزاء


----------

